

Ask HN: What is your opinion about Wordpress? - webdisrupt

I have been working with Wordpress for a number of years and always wondered what is the general opinion about the whole WP ecosystem.
Also if you had to change something what would it be? What would you like to see more of? Thanks
======
deathspin
I love WordPress for it's flexibility, sheer market dominance and that I've
made a decent amount of money from it. But the code base is aging - yes they
keep the front-end fairly modern, but the underlying code for the plugins,
themes and whatnot are in need of a massive upgrade. I'd like to see the
entire theme and plugins system be revamped with a true OO based approach.

~~~
webdisrupt
Cannot agree more! You tend to crave even more the OO based approach after
working on some MVC project! Thanks for your feedback!

------
rnirnber
Doing freelance/contracting in Monterey, CA...my experience with clients
requesting work on Wordpress sites or asking you to build them a site with
Wordpress don't want to pay people very much. They tend to ask for fairly
complex features, and get upset when it requires a programmer to actually
program instead of installing some "plugin".

